# Tang Soo Do Chronology



## MBuzzy (Mar 19, 2008)

This year by year history is definately worth a read by anyone.  I would love to get some more insight into history here.  If anyone knows of any significant events nots included here, please post them!  Very interested read.


----------



## Master K (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes he is missing some significant names and events, but it is my understanding that these were intentional due to politics.  I guess those out there will have to draw their own conclusions.


----------



## mtabone (Mar 21, 2008)

Both knowing SBN Redfield personally for many years and having been a patron of his web site for a long time as well I have to disagree completely that the history is incomplete due to politics. It was one of his stated intentions to have this site to help communications between all Tang Soo Do organizations. 

  If it is such a political single minded site, then why is there a page for links to Tang Soo Do organizations web sites http://www.redtangsoodo.com/page3.html

*Tang Soo Do Organizations in the U.S.A.*


*Click on an organization name to visit their Website, if you find a dead link and know of a new url, please submit it to me!*



REDFIELD MARTIAL ARTS
Bernard Geronimo Redfield
What is Tang Soo Do
TANG SOO DO MI GUK KWAN ASSOCIATION
U.S.A. Tang Soo Do History
Tang Soo Do Organizations in the U.S.A.
Photo Page
Tang Soo Do Discussion Board
Modern American Hapkido Association

*If you do not see your organization listed, please E-mail me the URL or Organization information and I will add it to the list!!*

Allied Tang Soo Do Federation
Master Fred Weeks

American Moo Duk Kwan Association
Master Sherbaugh

American Kwan Tang Soo Do Federation Inc.
Grand Master James Saffold

American Tang Soo Do Alliance

American Tang Soo Do Association
Grand Master Richard Byrne

American Tang Soo Do(PA)

American Tang Soo Do Karate Institute
(UW Platteville Branch Website)

Asia Tang Soo Do Federation
Grand Master Kwan Ho Chon

Cheezic Tang Soo Do Federation
Grand Master Don Cheezic

Continental Tang Soo Do Federation
Master Jino Kim

*Dayton Tang Soo Do Association:* Dayton Ohio/ Master Howard Long

First American Moo Duk Kwan
Grand Master Dale Drouillard

Global Tang Soo Do Association
Grandmaster Tong Mun Kim 

Hwa Rang World Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan Federation
Grand Master Ho Sik Pak

International Goodwill Tang Soo Do Association

International Tang Soo Do Alliance

International Tang Soo Do Federation
Grand Master C.S. Kim

International Tang Soo Do Organization
Grand Master Dominic Giacobbe

*International Moo Duck Association :*Waldorf, Maryland/ GM Myung Seok Seo/ 301 645 1626

International Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan Association
Grand Master Robert Kovaleski

International Martial Arts Association
Grand Master Ki Yun Yi

Karate Institute
Grand Master David Praim

*Korean American Tang Soo Do Federation:* Spartanburg, SC./KJN Sung Duk Cho, 864 583 8202

Korean Karate Academy
Detroit Michigan / Master Aaron Ormanian

Korean Martial Arts Institute
(WTSDA Affiliate)

Korea Tang Soo Do Moo Duk Kwan Society

Master Clingans Tang Soo Do Academy(Korean Karate Academy)

Moja Kwan Tang Soo Do

Mu Sa Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do Federation

National Black Belt Karate Association

National Tang Soo Do Congress

North American Tang Soo Do Association

National Tang Soo Do Federation

North American Tang Soo Do Federation

*Oriental Tang Soo Do Association: *Grand Master Y.U. Min, Hampton PA. (717) 731 - 5482

*Pacific Empire Karate Federation:*Indio CA / Grandmaster Freddie Cruz

Pan Am Tang Soo Do Federation
Grand Master Chong Su Kim

*Pyong Hwa Kunin Tang Soo Do Association:* Old Saybrook CT,Master Steve Voelker, 860-388-6300

*Safe Harbor Tang Soo Do:*MA

San Kil Tang Soo Do
Master David Scro

Tang Soo Do Association
Grand Masters- John Thomson-Clarence Smith-Tom Balmos

Tang Soo Karate Schools Inc.(ITMA)
Grand Master Robert Kovaleski

Tang Soo Do Martial Arts Society

Tang Soo Do Masters Alliance

Tang Soo Do Mi Guk Kwan
Grand Master Charles Ferraro

Tang Soo Do Martial Way Association
Grand Master Andy Ahpo

Tangsoology

Tompkins Karate Association
Master Dale Tompkins

Traditional Tang Soo Do International
Master Fred Scott

United Tang Soo Do Alliance

United Tang Soo Do Federation
Grand Master Song K. Pak

Universal Tang Soo Do Alliance
Grand Master Darryl Khalid

United Martial Arts Federation
Grand Masters Young Hyuk Kwon-Young Kuk Kwon 
U.S. Soo Bahk Do Moo Duk Kwan Federation
Grand Master H.C. Whang

Western Pacific Tang Soo Do Association
Grand Master M.J. Estioko

Warrior-Scholar Academy

Western Tang Soo Do Federation
(Jumpkicks.com WebSite)

West Shore Tang Soo Do Association

World Hankuk Tang Soo Do Federation
Grand Master Moon K. Kim

World Moo Duk Kwan Tang Soo Do Federation/World Traditional Tang Soo Do Federation
Grand Master Nam Kim

World Tang Soo Do Association
Grand Master Jae C. Shin


  If you sent him an email talking about histories then he would research it, and if it is credible then it will be included. He has already asked numerous questions about history related matters over the years, so many I cant count them in fact, but the ones I remember most on warrior-scholar.com.

  Tang Soo!

Mike Tabone


----------



## JT_the_Ninja (Mar 21, 2008)

My goodness, there are a lot of associations....


----------



## Master K (Mar 21, 2008)

And it very well could be that my sources are incorrect.  A lot of people read things between the lines and mistake them for intentional acts.  I do not know the Master Redfield, so I cannot say either way.

When I see the amount of Tang Soo Do (TSD) organizations listed in that manner, I shake my head.  It just goes to show you how fragmented TSD has become.  And the unfortunate part is that it just seems to continue to fragment even more.


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 22, 2008)

Master K said:


> Yes he is missing some significant names and events, but it is my understanding that these were intentional due to politics. I guess those out there will have to draw their own conclusions.


 
Master K,

Would you be willing to post some of those events here?  Maybe we can discuss.  This is a non politically aligned situation.


----------



## mtabone (Mar 23, 2008)

MBuzzy said:


> Master K,
> 
> Would you be willing to post some of those events here? Maybe we can discuss. This is a non politically aligned situation.




   As stated previous, SBN Redfeilds page is non political either. 

And might I add, he has also gone to great lengths to make that history, and if some things got missed, they were unintentional. I have not seen too many histories as detailed or as vast as Redfeild SBN, and not too many people jumping up with their own detailed version of Tang Soo Do history. It takes a lot of work. I would love to discuss though what is missing, so I can pass this on to Redfeild SBN and he can include it in his timeline. 

   A separate sticky post should be made with a timeline as a theme. It would make for great discourse I would imagine.


   Tang Soo! 

   Mike Tabone


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 23, 2008)

mtabone said:


> As stated previous, SBN Redfeilds page is non political either.
> 
> And might I add, he has also gone to great lengths to make that history, and if some things got missed, they were unintentional. I have not seen too many histories as detailed or as vast as Redfeild SBN, and not too many people jumping up with their own detailed version of Tang Soo Do history. It takes a lot of work. I would love to discuss though what is missing, so I can pass this on to Redfeild SBN and he can include it in his timeline.
> 
> ...


 
That's a great point, I think that discussion of the timeline and discussion of things that might not be included would be very interesting.  

I didn't mean to imply that his site was politcally charged - in fact, I thought that it was the most complete and objective history that I have EVER seen - anywhere.  I was VERY impressed...which led to me posting it here.


----------



## DMcHenry (Mar 29, 2008)

I'll have to agree that I believe that Bernard has tried hard to be complete and non-political.  It's a work in progress, so if you have any updates I'm sure he'd be happy to hear about them.  He's done a great job.

Mac


----------



## B.Redfield (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello, I was told by a good friend that my name was being tossed about over here so I thought I would drop in.

I am glad to see that my chronology has been brought up, I created it to help people learn a bit about our art. I worked for quite a few years on it. Back when I began, there was no listing anywhere in existance, so I had to e-mail or call people on the phone out of the blue and basically interragate them. Most people were very gracious, a few hung up on me, one tried to recruite me to his org. haha, I caught the late Master Dick Douglas on a sunday, tiling his bathroom and he was nice enough to talk to me until his grout hardened, that was a good one. It got a few people pissed at me for doing it, and I received more than one nasty gram about who did I think I was do do this etcetc, but all in all it has been a fun project, you will see some versions of my list on other sites, complete with the old typo's.  I have tried to do a complete job on it, but I don't know everything or everyone, so that is why I have always been open to receiving more suggestions for inclusion. So if you have someone who you think should be in my list you just have to send me info, I will cross check it and ad it in if it pans out. 

Thanks
Bernard Redfield


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Master Redfield,

Thank you for your work, it is good to see you here, hopefully we can discuss and possibly offer some minor additions.  

It would be great if you stick around the board, you'll find a great deal of technical and historical content around the site and we are always glad to have more TSD practitioners around.  If you plan to stick around, please introduce yourself in the Meet and Greet area, I'm sure that everyone would be happy to know that you're here!


----------



## DatFlow (Mar 30, 2008)

Theres too much to read here... I have to break it down so little... ahaa, This should be stickied


----------



## B.Redfield (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank You for the invite. 

Where do I find the meet & greet area?

Tang Soo
Bernard Redfield


----------



## Master K (Mar 31, 2008)

Personally, I think it is great that people take on these types of projects.  I started a project quite sometime ago and a woman on the west coast stole my idea and even copyrighted it.  Needless to say, I was a bit offended at the copyright thing.  But then again it just shows her maturity level in Tang Soo Do.

Anyway best of luck to those of you that take on these projects.


----------

